# Applying To Culinary Schools-Switch Jobs or No?



## ecochic (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, I've pretty much decided my future is in food-ideally in a bakery or food writing. I worked in fastfood when I was fifteen, and now work at a grocery store. Should I try to find a cooking job? I would feel horrible leaving my current job as it's good pay and they seem to like me a lot. Would volunteer work somewhere be just as good? Also, is The Restaraunt school worth the two hundred dollar application fee?


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

what "restaurant school" has a $200 application fee? mine was free, actually i remember applying to 2 schools back then and they were both free.


----------



## bandregg (Jun 25, 2003)

The Le Cordon Bleu programs have a 200$ application fee.


----------

